# SFIC soap bases explain?



## nancy326

Hi - Can someone exxplain to me what exactly is  SFIC bases.  
I hear many good reviews but not understanding why and wht it means to only purchase this kind.  Does this mean there are many suppliers to choose from?  I live in Mass. so I would love to find a supplier near me that is great and reliable.  Thank you.


----------



## xraygrl

SFIC is a manufacturer of MP bases. Their bases are excellent quality.  You can order from them directly, but they have a high minimum. here is their website:

http://www.sficcorp.com/

There are several suppliers that carry SFIC bases if you can'r meet sfic's minimum.


----------



## saltydog

nancy326 said:
			
		

> Hi - Can someone exxplain to me what exactly is  SFIC bases.
> I hear many good reviews but not understanding why and wht it means to only purchase this kind.  Does this mean there are many suppliers to choose from?  I live in Mass. so I would love to find a supplier near me that is great and reliable.  Thank you.



There are several suppliers who carry SFIC bases exclusively. I use http://www.peakcandle.com/category/melt ... bases.aspx out of Colorado. I don't have to purchase 250lbs.


----------

